

Is Graphene/Graphane the Future of CPUs? - MikeCapone
http://michaelgr.com/2009/01/31/is-graphenegraphane-the-future-of-cpus/

======
physcab
Graphene is an interesting area of research, and one that is very "hot" right
now. My lab mate is doing research on it and it seems like every experiment he
tries to do, someone else comes out with a paper in Nature about it the next
week.

From what I gather, as soon as graphene can reliably be "printed", we'll get
to see some interesting devices. Already some teams have had success with
building transistors. <http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/news/37204>

Lots of interesting Physics is still left to do. There will be many
breakthroughs in the coming years.

------
likpok
Reading the paper, it seems less useful than perhaps imagined. They claim to
be able to reversibly add hydrogen to change the properties of the graphene.
This does not seem to lend itself to fast-switching transistors (it seems that
the reversal requires ~450C, and hydrogenating requires several hours to fully
saturate the graphene.

The big issue is that they have appeared to create a configurable resistor,
not a semiconductor. Unless major breakthroughs are made, I doubt that this
will be able to replace silicon as the fundamental technology behind
computers.

